# PICS!! Mazda 626 Lip for 91-92 Classic SE-R PICS!! PICS!!



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Cheers!

Tevs


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I cant see anything!


----------



## ohenry (Feb 27, 2003)

i like it


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

dude get a host that works.. why cant i see it? try cardomain.. or geocities or soemthing....
i ahve to see this...
e-mail em to me plz  [email protected]


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

dude get a host that works.. why cant i see it? try cardomain.. or geocities or soemthing....
i ahve to see this...
e-mail em to me plz  [email protected]


----------



## trannyfilterproblems (Feb 1, 2003)

I can't see a thing......Please email them to me also at
[email protected]


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

why did that post twice? i didnt do that


----------



## ohenry (Feb 27, 2003)

well since i can see them...i'll post them


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Ohenry,

thank you so much for posting the Pics, you have saved me from individually sending pics to everyone.

Tevs


----------



## my92ser (Mar 30, 2003)

nice...


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

Hey sunny, whats up.. I live in the compton area, And work in lakewood. I know u dont know me but, me and my other friends need to meet more people in the area.. So maybe we all can meet somewhere like cal bowl or somethin. Hit me up or somethin.. And if anybody else from this area, long beach or lakewood, cpt. lets meet up. Peace


----------



## BIGBULS (Sep 24, 2002)

That's nice.......pitty I have a 93.

Oh well.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

yu yevon,

There are a good number of us in this area and at least 200 people subscribed in the SoCal-SERCA club for this region, very much active i.e Track days, Dyno Days, Geekouts, Picnics.

you can reach me at

Tevs
714-939-2674 wk.
714-458-5435 cel.


----------



## yu yevon (Nov 21, 2002)

ok kewl Ill put your number in my cell, and by the way my name is anthony... peace


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i went down to the local yank and grab  today and found two 626's with the front spoiler still attached. so i snagged it up for $6. 

when i got home, i just kinda held it up to the bumper to see how it'd look and i can tell that it would fit on there but i'm not sure how... it's almost like the lip doesn't come out far enough. 



























do you have a write up of what modifications you made to the lip or to the bumper?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

*^^EDIT*

i just read the original thread:


> Tools needed are just a big Philips screwdriver and a Drill, utility knife or dremel.
> start w/ mounting the lip at the ends, with the bolts that hold the splashguard at the edge of the bumper skin, which are aligned perfectly in the hole of the Mazda lip, take bolts out and remount w/ the Lip, join the lip together in the middle and find the center part of the bumper skin, drill and mount the lip there w/ the oem mazda screw. The lip is polyurethane/plastic? and will flex, so you will need to have someone bend the lip around the corner to match the curve of the bumper skin, to give the lip more flex, you can cut angled wedges at the plastic/urethane backing support on the lip to get it to mold perfectly around the bumperskin (use all the oem Mazda screws as these are stainless, you will also need someone to hold/align the lip while you drill and screw it into place, the only cutting done was done from the inside of the lip which is not visible once installed ). Total labor time is around 1 hour.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Nice work. which junkyard did u go to exactly?(name and address)I want to go down and find a few things for my classic. btw did u see any classics there?


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

sno so did it work on your XE? u got a 93?


----------



## SentraBoy (Jun 19, 2002)

will it work on a '94 xe?


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

For now it looks like it will only fit on all non 93-94 se-r and limited edition bumbers.. you know the ones that look good.. lol

although i will be trying to work something out about this for my 94..
and ill take pics.. later on in the week..

this is good stuff.. as now we can show honuh kids we can be ricey without the price!!!

BTW Yu, im also living near by..

since you have tev's number already.. he can give you mine.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

sno has a SE. is it a 91-92 se? or 93-94? it will only work on 91-92 se's.


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

Nice.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

i have a 93 se but i got an xe bumper. i havn't put it on yet, i'm gonna wait till saturday to try it. i'll take pics.


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

SentraBoy said:


> *will it work on a '94 xe? *


it should work on all sentra bumpers that don't already have the front spoiler molded as part of the bumper (93-94 se/se-r).


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

Pick-A-Part in the City of Anaheim on Beach Blvd.

Tevs


----------



## ScarCrow28 (May 14, 2002)

sorry to say this, but that liscence plate looks gay off to the side like that. (red car)


----------



## s3v3rth3stars (Mar 13, 2003)

im a newbie.. i know, sorry for asking but what exactly do lips do?


----------



## Michael DeLoach (Apr 30, 2002)

What year 626 did the lip come from?


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

88-92


----------



## PrOxLaMuS© (Aug 11, 2002)

lips do absolutly nothing... unless its a really big lip... to defuse air away from the car or to force it into the radiator or intercooler. Its kinda like a scoop.

But this type of lip.. is just for cosmetic looks.. make the bumper look lower... thats it


----------



## ga16det (Sep 20, 2002)

nice junkyard find


----------



## urbanracerone (Apr 25, 2003)

NICE! I did the same thing. Except I used a lip from an integra. Pic's will be avail.soon TEAM G4L NYC


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

here's a brief explanation of what a lip is supposed to do: 

"A front spoiler is one of the best ways to add high speed stability. An "effective" ( stock is not quite large enough) front spoiler, ( also lip, air dam, chin spoiler, etc) will prevent
the front of the car from lifting by directing air flow around the car instead of under. Air flowing under the car tends to turn the entire car into a lifting body (wing). "
Baron Rockwell
I pulled that off these-r.net 
I remember reading about how one of the major car magazines (Motor Trend or C&D)criticized the original se-r's high speed stability... which may be why Nissan later added the extended lip on the later generation b13's... it also why Nismo offers a front air dam for the b13. I'm not saying that all b13's need a lip or air dam, but there is a valid reason in addition to the ascetics. 
-dave


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

*nismo lip for b13?????*



dave_f said:


> here's a brief explanation of what a lip is supposed to do:
> 
> "A front spoiler is one of the best ways to add high speed stability. An "effective" ( stock is not quite large enough) front spoiler, ( also lip, air dam, chin spoiler, etc) will prevent
> the front of the car from lifting by directing air flow around the car instead of under. Air flowing under the car tends to turn the entire car into a lifting body (wing). "
> ...


theres a nismo lip for the b13s????????????? where? i wanna see that!!


----------



## dave_f (Dec 11, 2002)

Nismo air dam 







SeR.NisSUN said:


> theres a nismo lip for the b13s????????????? where? i wanna see that!!


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

dave_f said:


> Nismo air dam


nismo air dam


----------



## SeR.NisSUN (Sep 29, 2004)

holy shiet!!! i was wonderin where in the hell did u guys get thoes... thought they where some cusom body kits... cool i learned somethin new tonight :thumbup: :fluffy:


----------



## soc0mplex (Nov 14, 2004)

1990 mazda 626 was my first car! i loved it, never gave me problems. Friends would get mad cause i could take out certain celicas and integras.. lower models that is with that car, but i gave it to my sister and i bought a 03 frontier.


----------



## Sunny (May 6, 2002)

i was just checking the archives and it's been that long since we first experimented putting a 626 Lip on a classic:

took the lip from Pick-a-Part's yard on Ball and Beach in Anaheim, and Chris was brave enough to sacrifice his classic for me to bolt it on, and the rest is history.....


----------

